# To flip or not to flip...



## smokewatcher (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm almost done building my first UDS and setting the inaugural fires, but I'm not sure about whether I should flip the meat or how often. What do you all recommend?


----------



## bbq bubba (Oct 27, 2007)

UDS=direct heat=flipping


----------



## crewdawg52 (Oct 27, 2007)

Totally agree with BBQ Bubba. With a BDS/UDS, you are cooking over direct heat (be it low), so you need to flip meats.  Drum smokers cook/smoke with a combination of radient and convection heat, thus allowing you to cook meats usually faster than with an off set or verticle smoker.  

Poultry:  Flip every hr

Ribs:  Start bone down, flip every 1 - 1 1/4 hr

Butts:  Start fat side down. Flip and mop/spritz after 1 - 1 1/2 hr.  Turn, flip and mop again after 3 to 4 hrs and there after.

Brisket: Start fat side down. Turn and mop after 1 1/2 hrs.  Turn and flip again after 3-4 hrs, and there after.


Hope this helps.


----------



## smokewatcher (Oct 27, 2007)

I got the first fire in her now, no meats....just getting her seasoned and see how well she holds up.  I picked up a butt for tomorrow.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Oct 27, 2007)

Good luck and let me know how it goes.  I love my BDS!  Makes excellent Q!


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm with bbq bubba on that one.


----------



## smokewatcher (Oct 27, 2007)

Guess I started with too many hot coals.  As soon as I put in the coals, about a chimney's worth on top of the basket holding about 10 lbs, it shot up to around 320.  It's been holding there for 3 hours now.  Guess a half chimney's worth will be about right next time.


----------



## coz (Nov 3, 2007)

I start with 16 briquettes in the chimney and for my barrel its about right.What are the rest of you doing?


----------



## crewdawg52 (Nov 4, 2007)

Go by weight.  For short smokes (ie-under 6 hrs), 4-5 lbs do the trick (I zeroed out a plastic bucket and marked where different wts were).  Long smokes (10 + hrs), I use about 12 lbs.  Start the charcoal with a weed burner (propane torch) hooked up to a p tank.  

I get to play with fire, and the coals get lit very quickly!


----------



## sksmoker (Nov 15, 2007)

I used between 20-25 in my chimney for my smoker. Seems to work well. I tried the full chimney, ONCE, and almost had to call the fire dept. 400F! :P


----------

